# Some advice, please



## Pilot (Apr 1, 2015)

Now, I'm not the best urbexer ever in the world as I'm disabled. My last five attempts at mooching have encountered pykies. The last of which cost me my camera, tripod and bag of lenses. 

Is it me, or are they getting more aggressive? I suppose I should be more careful, but I'm not a fast mover, and although like most of us I try to stay out of trouble, trouble seems to find me. 

Any tips for dealing with the more stroppy of the breed?


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2015)

The best way of dealing with them is probably to avoid them, which in your case from what you've said probably means not going to places, not alone at least.

Sorry that may not be the answer you're looking for.


----------



## CovertUrbex (Apr 1, 2015)

I myself wouldn't explore anywhere alone, there's too much change of floors giving way etc, let alone the chance of the homeless & travelers.
I've had some near miss accidents, and had I been alone I wouldn't have been able to get out of the situation. 

Top Tip: don't step backwards..


----------



## ironsky (Apr 1, 2015)

I find rural sites less of a problem when out Urbexing so more relaxed when doing them. Iv done sites in cities I find myself more on alert and I have run into smackheads , drunks , metal thieves the lot like you I'm disabled myself so know how much of a easy target we are for these people. The worst site Iv done was the Derby Royal Infirmary must have bumped into every drunk and pikie in Derby or so it felt. At the time luck had it I was only using a small camera so when I saw them I hid it away and changed direction. My advice is either find a partner or stick to rural sites but even their its not 100% safe. Yes I would agree scarp metal theft is on the rise so the problem of pikies is set to get worst.


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 1, 2015)

I take it you're referring to travellers and not delinquents/youths/chavs? Plenty of them up here, but I haven't had dealings with them...yet, luckily! As to whether they're getting more aggressive or not, I think it depends on individual groups.

Btw did you report it to the Police? Probably won't do much good, but it's always worth reporting it and trying to get them out from the donut shop.

I'd say do the remote, rural stuff. I've done a fair bit of it on my own and you never bump into more than the odd dog walker or land owner. Scum bags tend to stick to where there are other people to hassle - as a rule probably if you stick to places beyond the reach of public transport, you've got good chances of seeing little more than the odd old lady walking her aged Labrador. 

If you do poke around in dodgy places, go mob handed. I've normally got at least 2 other people with me. Especially if you're looking at any derps on the seaside towns down your ends like the East side of Brighton (yes I still regard it as a town and it's mega dodgy at night!), Newhaven, Hastings and Eastbourne.

Also perhaps consider carrying your photography gear in a low profile bag. You can get foam inserts like this and just put them in any bag. [ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/BBP-DSLR-Camera-Padded-Insert-Orange/dp/B0091SSFFE[/ame] I've heard of people putting their camera and lenses in old nappy bags before just to keep things covert and off-putting to would be thieves!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 1, 2015)

Blimey 5/5 is a pretty bad hit rate! I hope you're OK and it hasn't put you off exploring too much. 

I can say from my last 350 explores I've not actually had any 'interaction' with travellers. My top tip: Keep some distance, and if you see anyone who isn't secca on the same site as you give them a thumbs up from a distance. This works with everyone from graffers to dog walkers, to metal fairies. 

When I was going for a second visit of Prison 15H - As we were walking up the drive (through a large traveller camp) there was a group of 6 traveller women walking our way. When they saw us and cameras, they don't a 180 degree turn and went to speak to a large group of men which were assembling. As there is one hole in and out of that site, we decided to bail. If the 'camera inspectors' get between you and that hole: you'll be taxed.


----------



## mookster (Apr 1, 2015)

To have 5 in a row is extremely unfortunate. Like UrbanX I have explored over 300 times, and only ever run into some slightly dodgy characters once - at the Ford Foundry in Leamington Spa, but they were too off their heads on something to bother us.

Maybe look at the kind of sites you are exploring? And never go alone, especially if you are disabled in some way.


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 1, 2015)

As harsh as it sounds maybe this just isn't for you. I really wouldn't put myself in a position where trouble could occur generally never mind if I was disabled and couldn't get out or away quick enough.


----------



## smiler (Apr 1, 2015)

You've what some rotten luck mate, in sixty + years of nosing around I've only had bother with " pykies" twice, on both occasions I got out safe and with all my property intact, I don't move too quick myself these days but I'm still doing a bit, mostly tagging along with patient younger nosy buggers.
Don't give up, look for other similar folks in you're area, I guarantee they're out there and these young whippersnappers are a decent bunch,


----------



## brickworx (Apr 1, 2015)

My advice would be to definitely take someone along...someone 'handy' at that! 

Good luck - don't be put off by the w**kers of this world!


----------



## Gromr (Apr 1, 2015)

That's real bad luck. I always go with at least one other person, never go alone. Also if somewhere seems dodgy, don't go. I only have been to one place where there was pickys and I went into full stealth mode to get a couple pictures and left promptly. Its just not worth it for some photos IMO.


----------



## babes2010 (Apr 1, 2015)

I sense a worrying new scene developing here, maybe we all need to think of some way to be more discreet with information that leads to the urbex sites, and of course to be a lot more careful out there 

I actually feel a bit sorry for the security people if this is what they have to deal with, at least most of us cause no trouble, just explore, take pics and leave quietly 

I'm led to believe there are people on facebook that are spoiling things for urbexers by openly talking and giving information away


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2015)

babes2010 said:


> I sense a worrying new scene developing here, maybe we all need to think of some way to be more discreet with information that leads to the urbex sites, and of course to be a lot more careful out there
> 
> I actually feel a bit sorry for the security people if this is what they have to deal with, at least most of us cause no trouble, just explore, take pics and leave quietly
> 
> I'm led to believe there are people on facebook that are spoiling things for urbexers by openly talking and giving information away



Old news, we've had this discussion many times before and people make their own decisions. It's not really relevant to this particular discussion either!


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 1, 2015)

babes2010 said:


> I sense a worrying new scene developing here, maybe we all need to think of some way to be more discreet with information that leads to the urbex sites, and of course to be a lot more careful out there
> 
> I actually feel a bit sorry for the security people if this is what they have to deal with, at least most of us cause no trouble, just explore, take pics and leave quietly
> 
> I'm led to believe there are people on facebook that are spoiling things for urbexers by openly talking and giving information away



Pikies as we know them have been making trouble since before most of us were born, it's definitely nothing new 

Facebook on the other hand...yeah, it's EVIL! It's bad for just about everything and everyone!


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2015)

Can we really not turn this into a discussion about other things.


----------



## smiler (Apr 2, 2015)

babes2010 said:


> I
> I'm led to believe there are people on facebook that are spoiling things for urbexers by openly talking and giving information away [/QUOTE
> 
> Really, Where do I sign.


----------

